# Fraser Island



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, what a week I just had.
I am going to write my report in point form so I can try to cover every highlight without repeating myself.
1] I had an awesome week.
2] arrived Saturday, drank loads of beer, 17 blokes, 2 houses, did I mention there was lots of beer?
3] Monday launched off Eli Creek for a mid morning high tide fish. tricky launch, nice surf home.
6] one hit,closer to the Maheno than eli. landed one 1140mm hungry spaniard, nothing in its stomach.








7] Long paddle back into breeze. forgot my camera
8] fished marloo wreck late Sunday afternoon after a day trip to the Sandy cape. 2 hits, dropped both
9] easy launch, windy, was getting dark so I came in after 1.5 hours.
9] forgot my camera.
10] Tuesday, morning fished eli creek again, easier launch until the back break popped up and smashed me. donut, 1 nice grinner though. not a hit. windyish.
10]Wednesday, Eli creek mid morning launch, donut, beautiful day, water very clear. not a hit.
11] told off by salti for not going back to fish maheno after catching there on Sunday.
12] Thursday, Maheno, nice day enough breeze and swell to increase turbidity.
13] went back to 30lb fluro leader straight to hooks, only wire was on safa rig stinger.
14] was hit almost simultaneously by 2 spaniards, landed one on wilson, my new fishing buddy.
15]went straight home for more beer!








16] Friday, hit the maheno again before the wind came in
17] not quite, lasted 45 minutes before wind came up again, 45 minute paddle against the wind and chop 
18] had 1 hit, didn't even notice it, too busy paddling hard. surfed my best wave home for the week. no camera!!
19] my new pilot mate Troy. (HI Troy! nice to meet you mate.) Told me I had a 3m tiger almost nibbling on my shark shield tail when he flew over me. I was Oblivious and the shark shield was off!
20} very happy to find that out Friday and not Sunday.
21] drank lots of beer and scotch, slept for 14 hours Saturday after I got home.
22] credit to my new 100$ wetsuit, stayed warm every day except friday, fingers were getting numb.
23]water temp around 18 degrees.
24] had an amazing time!!










Sorry if I forgot anything,
please like the vid if you do. I should have it on early tomorrow morning, uploading now.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice man! Very nice!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome Davey, Where were your houses? Happy Valley?

Any beach fishing done?

I'm going to Orchid Beach with the family for 2 weeks in September, I should have a few days where the weather plays nice for me in that period to get the yak out, hopefully there are still a few spanos around then too.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Awesome Davey, Where were your houses? Happy Valley?
> 
> Any beach fishing done?
> 
> I'm going to Orchid Beach with the family for 2 weeks in September, I should have a few days where the weather plays nice for me in that period to get the yak out, hopefully there are still a few spanos around then too.


can you take me with you Kev?


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work mate, would have been awesome if you had of got a photo with the tiger tailing you!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Dave.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

swabio said:


> can you take me with you Kev?


hehe, sorry mate, sharing with another family of five makes for a full house.....


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Riders of the stealth.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good times Dave, I reckon we'd all be surprised at how often we're in close proximity to big bities. It just reinforces to me the fact we're not really on the menu.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Awesome Davey, Where were your houses? Happy Valley?
> 
> Any beach fishing done?
> 
> I'm going to Orchid Beach with the family for 2 weeks in September, I should have a few days where the weather plays nice for me in that period to get the yak out, hopefully there are still a few spanos around then too.


Stayed at eurong, travelled north every day, 600 kms of beach driving in 6 days.
Lots of beach fishing, the other boys slayed a heap of good dart, bream, tarwhine, a few whiting and a stargazer and a yellow fin bream.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Only 2 tailor for the week !!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> Only 2 tailor for the week !!


Interesting......


----------



## Royzie (Jan 18, 2012)

Tailor are thin and far between at the moment. Give it another few weeks.

Lol at me flying over when you are getting the gaff shot, perfect timing

Good meeting you man


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Dave, gotta love the winter spanish.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice fishin love it when you show wilson the no hands trick.

That was pretty tricky stuff coming out of the side of that wave, whats next for you surfing barrels?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Legend Sproket


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Royzie said:


> Tailor are thin and far between at the moment. Give it another few weeks.
> 
> Lol at me flying over when you are getting the gaff shot, perfect timing
> 
> Good meeting you man


Hi Mate, good to see you've come out and joined, don't go giving any of our fraser secrets away to any mugs on this forum. I'll be in touch. ;-)


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Nice fishin love it when you show wilson the no hands trick.
> 
> That was pretty tricky stuff coming out of the side of that wave, whats next for you surfing barrels?


Thanks Mate, yea wilson is learning fast, he'll know every trick in the book soon. I just hope I can keep him from jumping overboard when things get tough.

Talk about barrels, I surfed Marawa in Tassie in February, on my young blokes Supalite. I got sick of watching him bodyboarding the beautiful waves so after a couple of beers I dragged the stealth down and joined him,
it is amazing how much control you have in a clean wave. no barrels but I put on an aerial show for the boys on the beach as I hit the biggest set of the day head on. I made 3 before I got smashed, Jamie was in the water next to me and called them for 5 footers! The paddle makes for a good wing coming over the back of one of them!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Your surf skills are awesome that optrix video was sweet.

Does the bfs surf better than the prowler or is it a different beast, you seem pretty comfortable on it now does the nose dig in a bit more, a few times in that video you look as if you are about to stand up on the rudder pedals

I could imagine the bfs going alot faster down a wave because of the smooth glass.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Your surf skills are awesome that optrix video was sweet.
> 
> Does the bfs surf better than the prowler or is it a different beast, you seem pretty comfortable on it now does the nose dig in a bit more, a few times in that video you look as if you are about to stand up on the rudder pedals
> 
> I could imagine the bfs going alot faster down a wave because of the smooth glass.


Thanks Mate, bfs does surf better and faster but the prowler is safer in a dumping wave. I have been smashed and pitchpoled on the bfs plenty already. I recall leaning right back and being spat out of breaking waves on the Prowler. even the dreaded shorey was managable on the prowler if straight and moving. 
I love the bfs though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

salticrak said:


> Meanwhile down south a little on D.I. my kayak is broken again


FTFY Salti


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Meanwhile down south a little on D.I. :twisted:


Looks like a beast shorey


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

A top week by the sounds Dave. Fired me up for Sept at Waddy. 
Ive been tailed a few times up there. There are some monsters getting about. 
Was wondering why you didnt fish Nagala for Spannos, a known hot spot. Then i read you were camped at Eurong


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

.


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

NICE


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great trip Dave, and clean living.

You took more baths in the first three minutes of the vid than I've had in six months.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> swabio said:
> 
> 
> > can you take me with you Kev?
> ...


Damn that is no good Kev  Hope you have a ball up there!

I can't wait to get back there!


----------

